# How to block few sites



## billubakra (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi Guys,

My friend wants to block "few sites" for his 10 year old kid. The problem is that the child knows how to block/unblock sites via the C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\ method, new generation eh? Anyways please tell me the best way to block certain sites. I found few software's but they are not much of a help, as one has to simply uninstall them to remove the blocks.

Thanks


----------



## cute.bandar (Jun 14, 2015)

Maybe try the parental controls in windows ?
OR use a software to password protect the hosts file ? Example: Tiny firewall.
OR use opendns


----------



## billubakra (Jun 14, 2015)

cute.bandar said:


> Maybe try the parental controls in windows ?
> OR use a software to password protect the hosts file ? Example: Tiny firewall.
> OR use opendns



1. Can't use that option.

2. Tiny firewall can be uninstalled easily, moreover Tiny firewall isn't compatible with windows xp. Is there any software which blocks the sites and asks for a password while uninstalling?

3. Please explain.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 14, 2015)

*www.opendns.com/home-internet-security/parental-controls/opendns-home/

have your friend set up seperate regular account for his kid, and restrict access to to system folder. a regular account should not be able to access the etc folder without the password.

- - - Updated - - -

having said that, one can easily bypass any restriction by simply using TorBrowser. so your friend needs to talk to his kid about the dos and don'ts . having previlages revoked if he does something naughty. move the PC to living room, and access should be permited only in presence of adult. these are the steps needed to ensure a kid doesn't access those sites. but still he can use those sites at a friends place.. so you cant have any control on that.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks mate. Ah so open dns thing will block facebook too. He wants this site to be blocked for his kid, if it gets blocked for his wife too he will get killed lol. Anyways here's what we have tried today and need your help

1. We blocked few sites via K7 total security anti virus's parental control option. The websites were blocked in firefox but out of those sites facebook was accessible via chrome. We literally spent like an hour messing up with the settings and then we gave up. What could be the reason for this?

2. Is it possible to create a password(and not a different user) in win xp. I mean everyone will be able to access the same account(the admin one in a way) but if he/she wants to change the system settings, then the system will ask for the password? By this thing we can have a go with the C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\ method.



RCuber said:


> *www.opendns.com/home-internet-security/parental-controls/opendns-home/
> 
> have your friend set up seperate regular account for his kid, and restrict access to to system folder. a regular account should not be able to access the etc folder without the password.
> 
> ...


----------



## billubakra (Jun 16, 2015)

Any help guys?


----------



## Kymy414 (Jun 16, 2015)

I do believe a separate account will be the easiest way as well as just having visible monitoring. Another way would be to actual create your own secure network similar to what they do with some office set ups but then again that's a whole different story and wont be cost effective D:


----------



## warrior123 (Jun 16, 2015)

Try Netnanny


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jun 16, 2015)

try *K9 Web Protection *


----------



## billubakra (Jun 16, 2015)

Kymy414 said:


> I do believe a separate account will be the easiest way as well as just having visible monitoring. Another way would be to actual create your own secure network similar to what they do with some office set ups but then again that's a whole different story and wont be cost effective D:



No brother, for the separate account he will have to copy things from here to there and also he will have to install some softwares again. No time for that bro. Your second option is very very expensive.



warrior123 said:


> Try Netnanny



We were getting that for Rs. 2000 from the market for one year, but someone told us that there are some free ways to do it so I posted this here.



TheHumanBot said:


> try *K9 Web Protection *



Actually instead of buying something, we tried the parental option of K7 internet security but we got a problem. We blocked few sites via K7 total security anti virus's parental control option. The websites were blocked in firefox but out of those sites facebook was accessible via chrome. We literally spent like an hour messing up with the settings and then we gave up. What could be the reason for this?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 16, 2015)

Who said your friend'll need to reinstall softwares if he wants to create a separate account?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 17, 2015)

create a standard windows account and enable parental protection, and use firewall. 

but best approach is as [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] said.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jun 17, 2015)

^ he is on windows xp :lol


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 17, 2015)

OP should switch to windows 7 or Linux mint. The default administrator account in xp is without a password and can be accessed easily.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 17, 2015)

go Linux and setup a user account for the kid.
Only way to crack Linux password is to get the hashed password file use brute force and dictionary attack. If your kid can do that then stop trying to block access.

- - - Updated - - -

go Linux and setup a user account for the kid.

Only way to crack Linux password is to get the hashed password file use brute force and dictionary attack. If your kid can do that then stop trying to block access.


----------



## Flash (Jun 17, 2015)

RCuber said:


> having said that, one can easily bypass any restriction by simply using TorBrowser. so your friend needs to talk to his kid about the dos and don'ts . having previlages revoked if he does something naughty. *move the PC to living room, and access should be permited only in presence of adult..*


That's very true.


----------



## subhad43 (Jul 17, 2015)

Actually you can block the websites in the host file through the usual windows/system32/drivers/etc/.... and can prevent the file from modifying by denying its access


----------



## billubakra (Jul 26, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Who said your friend'll need to reinstall softwares if he wants to create a separate account?



Using win xp mate.



anirbandd said:


> create a standard windows account and enable parental protection, and use firewall.
> 
> but best approach is as [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] said.



Using win xp mate.



TheHumanBot said:


> ^ he is on windows xp :lol



+1



SaiyanGoku said:


> OP should switch to windows 7 or Linux mint. The default administrator account in xp is without a password and can be accessed easily.



No specs to support 7 mate.



Flash said:


> That's very true.



Yea he has shifted the pc to the living room now.



avinandan012 said:


> go Linux and setup a user account for the kid.
> Only way to crack Linux password is to get the hashed password file use brute force and dictionary attack. If your kid can do that then stop trying to block access.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



lol bro we are not that experts to set up linux.



subhad43 said:


> Actually you can block the websites in the host file through the usual windows/system32/drivers/etc/.... and can prevent the file from modifying by denying its access



Please read my first comment.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 26, 2015)

don't say like that.
with Ubuntu it's very easy to setup a linux system. You can find good Windows like UI themes for Ubuntu.
just research a little


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 26, 2015)

Instead of ubuntu, install linux mint xfce. It runs smooth.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 27, 2015)

Stop recommending Linux. That is not the topic of the thread.


----------

